# Anyone Medicated FET in January?



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi I am starting Medicated FET in January anyone else?

I so hope 2010 can be my year   

Spinny xxx


----------



## cleo001 (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm starting Meditated FET in January too, have pre-scan on 13th....

Keeping fingers crossed it works out, we have 3 blasts and clinic will only transfer 1....  the defrost goes well and it snuggles in nicely...

Best of luck to everyone else starting FET


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cleo are you starting Buserelin in Jan then the progynova tablets and progesteron?

Good luck anyway it will be nice chatting to you

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## cleo001 (Sep 17, 2008)

They didn't mention Buserelin to me, just the Prognova tabs and Progesterone support but I could be wrong.

Tis my first FET, We did ICSI earlier in the year and were lucky enough to have 4 reach blast. We lost our little one at 16 weeks so hope and pray things go better for us next time round.

Am ready now and looking forward to getting back on the rollercoaster and feel like we're actually doing something, 
Best of luck to you, It will be good to chat and compare notes !

Cleo x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cleo sorry to hear youe news but I am sure you will get happy news in the New Year hunny xxx

When do you start have you got a dat yet?

I start injections 3rd Jan   Bring it on xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Me too, I think I start down reg 7th January. We are getting the treatment plan tomorrow morning. Hope we can be cycle buddies xx


----------



## cleo001 (Sep 17, 2008)

It'll be great to be cycle buddies...the more the merrier !

It can be a lonely time, I don't plan on telling anyone so it'll be lovely to chat to people going through the same thing.

Just checked my plan and it doesn't mention down regging, just straight into Prognova on day 1 which is approx 17th jan so i'll be joining you both then!

Fingers crossed 2010 is our year  
Cleo xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I'll be starting in january when I get AF (baseline scan and start progynova and clexane and aspirin)
We have quite a few frosties and will thaw 6 2-pns to hopefully get one blast to transfer.


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cloe and Drownedgirl how ar eyou both?

I had a bit a blood last night so af should be  hear tomorrow then I will start dr on 5th Jan can't wait now I have been waiting 4 months as have long cycles and was at risk from OHSS so had to freeze all embies xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Spinny, your chances are excellent with so many embryos, sure you have been chomping at the bit! My friend/donor got OHSS after producing 36 eggs (30 fert) for us. Not nice.


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Drownedgirl your story is very encouraging for me.  Are your Twins from the batch of 30 embies your friend donated to you?

I so can't wait to start now af is playing up so I should start dr 4th or 5th Jan.

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi, I'm doing a medicated FET in January.. I start DR 27th December. I am using synarel. I then have to take Oestregen tablets starting 17th Jan.
It's my first one so     hope it works!!

Good luck to everyone!

Kathryn


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

spinny1 said:


> Drownedgirl your story is very encouraging for me. Are your Twins from the batch of 30 embies your friend donated to you?


Yes!


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Spinny1 - I start DR on the 5th aswell so looks like we will be cycling at the same time xx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

yey good luck Shell I will keep you company hunny xxx

Lots of luck to us all xxx   

What does heperin do Shell?

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hiya everyone

Wonder if I can join.. I'm expecting to do our first FET in Jan after our Sept BFN for PGD at Guys.... 
Going to do a natural FET but it would be nice to have cycle buddies.  They actually prefer medicated but I'm a "special" case...diabetic and they really only want to put back one so I'm going to do "back to back" months with our 5 frosties.  We have 5 early blastocysts frozen day 6 which I'm a bit   about as they should have got there day 5 but then they had been "poked and prodded" around a lot during the PGDing...

Anyway I'm currently CD2 and when I have my next AF (due around 12th Jan) that'll be the cycle.. scan around CD 12 to detect ovulation then when ovulation occurs (use pee sticks) they'll put back 1 blast 5 days later.... no meds at all....!!!

Looking forward to   with you all!!!

Lou xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Cleo- we just lost our little one at 16 weeks too. So sad, hard to explain the heartbreak.

I am waiting for AF now after an ERPC on 12th Nov, so that I can get my cycle dates to see if I can aim to start medicated FET in Feb/Mar. So I will be reading to see how you all get on. I am told it is a very good sign to have been able to get pregnant once, so hopefully that gives us both hope.

I am also not down regging on my protocol so it is reassuring to know that others have the same protocol. I phone the clinic on day one. Baseline scan on day 2 or 3 and then start oestrogen tabs until lining thick enough and then add progesterone, which then counts as day 0  or egg collection day - as far as the embies are concerned and then when I have caught the embies up at day 3, they will be awoken from their icy sleep and put back into mummy's tummy.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hopeful Hazel said:


> I am also not down regging on my protocol so it is reassuring to know that others have the same protocol. I phone the clinic on day one. Baseline scan on day 2 or 3 and then start oestrogen tabs until lining thick enough and then add progesterone, which then counts as day 0 or egg collection day - as far as the embies are concerned and then when I have caught the embies up at day 3, they will be awoken from their icy sleep and put back into mummy's tummy.


Same drug regime as me (I need to be on clexane too as soon as I start oestrogen) but our embryos are 2pn so will be thawed whne I start progesterone and grown to day 5 before we transfer one.

Hazel, so sorry to hear about your heartbreaking loss. Do you know why it happened? xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Spinney1, I think Heparin is meant to help with any blood clotting issues. I have no known issues but I read somewhere missed miscarriage after 9 weeks can be caused by clotting issues. I pursuaded my consultant to let me try it!! xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Shell30 said:


> Spinney1, I think Heparin is meant to help with any blood clotting issues. I have no known issues but I read somewhere missed miscarriage after 9 weeks can be caused by clotting issues. I pursuaded my consultant to let me try it!! xx


I am on it after I had a DVT when pg with my son


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Drownedgirl - I have not had the results of tests on Beanie yet.
It was always a week and a day or two behind dates at ultrasound and they said they were worried from my first scan about which way it might go. But at the 13 week scan it had been growing consistently well from the previous scan and had a heart beat and apparently normal anatomy. Even was putting tiny little hands above its head and opening mouth. The Downs screening came back very low at 1 in 1600, but the doctor is saying she is almost certain there was a chromosomal abnormaility that lead to Beanie's death around 14.5 weeks. I had no idea anything was wrong. It was a total shock.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh Hazel, that must have been devastating. To get so far and then find your baby had died. Heartbreaking. I'm so sorry.


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi im having fet in jan start d/r 29th dec with baseline scan on 11th jan and e/t wk begining 25th Jan x


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi poppylou,
we will be doing our fet together! I dr on 27th dec, scan on 14th jan and et wc 1st feb. I wonder why mine lasts longer??!!
Wishing you lots of luck.    
kathryn xxx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

katlou - oh we r really close with dates then. no idea everyone seems to have different dates! hope 2010 is your year too xx


----------



## peglet (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Wander if i can join.
i start buserilin on 26th Dec for FET.  Will be on Progynova and gel (was on cyclogest last time but it's changed)
i have a 2year old from a sucessful IVF and we're away to use frozen from the same batch so hopefully with sucess.

Hardly get chance to use the PC but would love to keep in touch with fellow FET's to keep me sane.

Merry Christmas & Good luck!

Pegs


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 

Can I join?  Starting down reg on 18th Jan.  It's our first FET after having 2 unsuccessful ICSI cycles.  We've got 8 frosties, all day 2, 1 x 4 cell, 2 x 3 cell and 5 x 2 cell.  

Good luck all xxxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome Purple good luck hunny  

I start dr on 5th Jan 

Happy New Year everyone xxxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey ladies 

Can I join you?  I had ICSI/TESE in June 2006 and had bad OHSS but resulted in a twin pregnancy.  Unfortunately I lost my precious Poppy and Alex at 24 weeks due to IC or an infection  .  We then had natural FET but didn't get very far as the one blasto we had frozen didn't survive the thaw.  We've just had a failed ICSI/TESE in November 2009    I have 7 grade 1 frosties frozen on 2 separate straws so we are starting medicated FET today.

I went for baseline scan this morning and all is well.  I got told I have very good ovaries for my age so I started injecting with gonapeptyl 0.1mg for the next 14 days, then go back for a scan and start with oestrogen and something else with ET scheduled for around 3 February.

The odd thing is, is that today is my birthday and ET day is DH's birthday.  I      that its a good omen.

I've not had medicated FET before so I have nothing to compare it to and have no hopes or fears.  Am just going to go with the flow.

Good luck to all of you, stay in touch.  

Panda xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome Panda and so sorry about your loss hunny   You have been through so much xxx

Good luck I am doing medicated fet aswell I start injections tomorrow. So my ET should be around week commencing the 8th FEB ish. 

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## NicolaKB (Dec 27, 2009)

HI there

I am new to this site and wondered if I can join in, however, I seem to be having my ET a bit later than everyone else.  I had a failed ICSI in October and start all the injections on the 15th January and am due to have ET on the 12th March.  This treatment seems to involve being on the injections (suprecur) for much longer, not sure if that is to fit in with the clinic rather than my cycle.  We have two eggs frozen, but have already been told they wont put both back if they thaw and develop ok which is a bit hard to deal with.  The clinic have a strict one emby policy and wont budge and  my husband and mom being twins doesnt help either.  We haven't told any of our friends and only our parents so having a site like this could be great for me.

thanks and good luck everyone

Nicki


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi all,

I just wanted to wish everyone good luck   , I start DR for medicated FET this evening and I think some of you guys do too xxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Shell

I had my first injection last night, so one day ahead of you.  I wish you all the best.  Your last treatment sounds a bit like my first one and I can sympathise with you wholeheartedly.

2010 is the year for all of us. x


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi,

Ive just had a BFN on 1st Jan from med FET but am getting straight back in there and start injections on 25th Jan.

Nicki, my clinic only put 1 back, after being really dissapointed I can see there point, especially with the problems i had in my last pregnancy  

Panda, spinny1, Purplechameleon, peglet, drownedgirl, Katlou, poppylou, Hazel, Lou- How are you?     


Fingers crossed for us all.

Clare x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh Panda, looks like you have really have a tough time, I can't even imagine what you have been through. I am still struggling! I really hope that 2010 is your year and January your month!

Injection all done, waiting for the headaches to start!! xx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Shell I started dr last night too.  so our dates should be around the same time  

Panda hope you enjoyed your Birthday hunny xxx  Good luck with tx you deserve this you have been through so much xxx

Clare good luck with starting on 25th hunny xxx  Sorry you had BFN did you have a natural cycle last time?

How's everyone elso doing ?  

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

ckhayes - sorry to hear you got a BFN    but good for you girl getting right back on the wagon.  

Shell - yep, its been awful and I've realised that you never get "over" it, but you work through it and life goes on.  95% of the time I am fine, but every now and then it jumps up and bites me on the a*se and I have a good cry.  I'm not going to let this bloody hurdle stand in my way though, I will have the baby I want one day.

spinny1 - hope your first injection was okay.  I always worry about doing the first one and then I remember how to do it.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all okay.


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi All,  I am slightly ahead of you and have been down regging since Dec 4th.  I started HRT on 31st Dec and boy do I feel better having done so.  I have done 1 fresh cycle of IVF and din't down reg and I have found it really hard to do.  FET is less stressful physically as you have less apt at the hospital but I found it messes with your head more.  Anyway, like I said, taking the Oestrodiol has really perked me up.  I am due to St Mary's for a scan on Sunday 10th and have been given Jan 14th as potential transfer day.  My last injection is Sunday 10th but I carry on with HRT and start the pessaries - what joy!  I haven't allowed myself to see past the treatment yet, I am quite relaxed but I know this time next week, my heart will be in my mouth wandering if my embies will thaw.  Good Luck to everyone.. xxxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Murf Welcome and good luck hunny not long to go now   Sorry you have been through so much   this has to be the one    

I think my ET will be around week beginning 8th FEB

Love Luck and sticky vibes 

SPinny xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Murf

I feel similar to you.  Its so much more relaxed doing FET whether medicated or not but I am sure that after ET I will feeling exactly the same as I did with ICSI, constantly knicker checking!  Good luck for your transfer - your one of the first of us so will have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Murf - Im at St Marys too I really like the nurses there, make me feel at ease as im such a stress head and can be so negative at times with myself.  I made myself sore with Kaites FET, always wiping myself, even out shoppin i'd pretend to try an outfit on so i could check  

Panda - Happy Birthday   hope you had a lovely day  

Spinny1 - Hope inj went in fine   I cant do them, i really have a problem with needles   my DP does them, I had 2 days where i had to them and i was hidious, if anyone had seen me they'd have had me locked up    My hosp only do medicated FET, it got me Katie so im happy to do it.  My friend got her 2 with non Med FET.

Clare x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Clare my dh does my jabs too I just don't like doing them.

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Yep, I am a needle weed as well.  My DH does mine, I am not frightened of needles at all I just can't bring myself to stick the thing in, DH is an expert now and he always kisses my tummy when he jabs me, makes the pain go away you see.


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Panda  

Not too much longer for you to go Murf, I'm looking forward to the HRT already, I remember feeling really Sh1tty towards the end of the Down Reg last time, have everything crossed for you.

Spinny, really nice to have some cycle buddies so you have a ET date? Ours is provisionally 13th Feb if our embies are looking good enough to go to blasts. If not then will be a couple of days earlier. 

CKhayes, echo the others sorry about your BFN you are very brave starting again so soon. Your tummy must be like a pin cushion! 

My DH does my jabs too, although I have a late meeting on the 18th Jan so I am going to have to do it myself somewhere in central London ahhhhhh will worry about that nearer the time!! 

Good luck with the Jabs tonight ladies xxx


----------



## Golden Syrup (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you?  I started dr'ing on 29th Dec and am waiting for AF to arrive to start cycle.  It's late which is v odd for me so hope I've not over stimmed from the drugs (no idea if this is possible  ).  If the ole witch comes in the next day or so I should have ET on 2nd Feb.

Good luck with all the injections  

GS xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't have to do any d/r, just start oestrogen when I get AF/baseline... but I do need to inject myself every day with clexane from that point, having had a previous DVT, so I can sympathise over the injections!


----------



## fatima2009 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi ladies,

joining your chat... I have IVF with DE back in dec..resulted in BFN. 
now going for medicated FET.. Waiting on AF to arrive.

Has been a stressfull 2009.. hope 2010 will be our year...
question to you. what kind of medication are you using for the medicated FET?


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi fatima and Welcome  

Sorry about your failed tx in December, wishing you lots of luck for this fet.

I am on injections for down regulation (buserelin) then progenova to thicken the womb and progesterone and prednisolene too.

Are you having medicated or natural cycle?

What Clinic or Hospital are you at?

Good luck xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Fatima, 

Welcome, again sorry to hear about your bfn, lets hope 2010 is better for you. 

I am on the same meds as Spinny, bureselin to down regulate injected for 2 weeks, then prognova for about 2 weeks, then it will be the wonderful (!) cyclogest whilst waiting to see if the forsties defrost    I will also be taking predisilone, clexane and asprin this cycle to try and prevent mc if we are lucky enough to get pregnant again.

Good Luck xx


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi ladies, I did my last injection of buserelin yesterday.  I also had my scan and my lining is 10 mm which is ok to go ahead with transfer on Thursday this week.  Please god, they will thaw now.  Always something to worry about but yesterday was a nother hurdle overcome so we're taking each one as it comes as I'm sure you all are.  My meds for FET Fatima are as follows:

4th December - buserelin injections 1 per day.
27th Dec - start Oestrodiol tablets (keep buserelin going through out)
31st Dec - increase Oestrodiol and keep taking everyday
10th Jan - stop taking buserelin, keep on Oestrodiol and start pessaries of Cyclogest.
Transfer on 14th Jan.
Keep taking Oestrodiol and pessaries for 2 week wait and then for 12 weeks of pregnancy if successful.

5 weeks of injection I'm not sure if that's how long it takes or because I did my treatment over Christmas and they had to fit me in for bloods and embryo transfer.  Anyway, good luck. xxxxx


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Murf
How are you? I just wanted to wish you luck for your ET on thursday! I'm sure your frosties will thaw ok! How many are you thawing?
I am a couple of weeks behind you. I have my blood test on thursday. ( I have been sniffing synarel for the past few weeks) And I hope to start to take prygnova tablets starting on sunday if all goes to plan!
My ET will be around the first week of Feb.
Good luck everyone with their FET's
Kathryn xx


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Katlou,  thank you so much for your good wishes, I don't mind saying I am petrified my embies wont thaw.  I have no idea what grade they are at, I was probably told but I'm afraid the science and technical bits of the treatment go straight over my head!  At the moment I feel like I did when I waited to see if my eggs fertilised, I am so nervous.  Funny how you feel so protective towards your embies, and this is all before the 2ww.  Good luck to you too. xxxxx


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Murf,

I also feel protective towards my 2 frosties and I'm nowhere near them!! lol. Our clinic has moved since my IVF in September so I hope they got there okay! I even sometimes think they may have been mixed up with someone else!
We shall see in a few weeks time!

Do you know how long it takes to thaw the eggs out?? 

xx


----------



## fatima2009 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

It will be a medicated FET for me, waiting to hear from the doctor on the medication to use.
they did advise me to use the asprin this time for the FET...appeartly that

have 5 Frosties....will hopefully transfer 2.

It is now waiting on AF,, and periods are not regular at all so will see when it comes.


----------



## Golden Syrup (Aug 22, 2008)

Murf - Good luck for Thu    

Katlou - From what I understand Frosties only take up to a few hours to defrost.  My clinic have said that we can thaw 1 to begin with and if it doesn't thaw then there'll be enough time to thaw another before the tx.

Fatima - Good luck for 2010   this is your year.

I'm still on Suprecur (Buserelin) and it looks like my AF is on her way, finally.  I was panicking as I'm a week late and am normally as regular as clockwork.  If it comes tomorrow I'll be looking at scan on 28th Jan and tx on 2 Feb.


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you so much golden syrup.  What a lovely name, I adore golden syrup!  I always have it on my pancakes.  Well, I am getting more nervous as each day passes, I grilled my poor DH on the way to work this morning trying to make him remember what each of our 7 frosties were thawed at, I was asking about cells, size and all the rest of it, he said his head hurt by the time he dropped me off at work.  I really wish I'd have written stuff down like how many cells they were at etc but at the end of the day, there is nothing I can do now to make them survive but OMG, it is a nightmare.  Not even sure what the thaw success rate is.  I believe they will thaw them the day before and also the hospital will phone us which means I can't even call them first thing, I have to sit by the phone and wait for it to ring.  If it isn't first thing, I will have convinced myself they all perished and that's that!


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

HI all

Sorry not been on for a few days, been really busy at work and not had the time to get on here.

Murf - good look for Thurs hon, have everything crossed for you.  I have 7 frosties too, 3 on one straw and 4 on another.  I've  not even asked about the defrosting yet, will wait until I get a bit nearer as will only start worrying now! 

Golden Syrup  - welcome    Your ET will be around the same time as mine, I'm scheduled for 3 Feb.  

Hi Fatima - good luck with your tx.

Katlou, Shell30, Spinny1, drownedgirl and CKHayes - wotcha, hope your all good.  

AFM - nothing to report really, AF been a bit dodgy this month, really heavy then stopped then started really heavy 2 days later.  Not like me at all.  My next appointment is Monday and I'm still injecting Gonapeptyl 0.1 every evening.  I don't actually feel like I'm doing anything which is good as I am pretty relaxed.


----------



## gantypant5 (Jan 10, 2010)

HI - I'm new to the site and I'm having medicated FET.

I'm with Bourn, and I've been on Syrenal (nasel spray) since 27th December, start the progynova tablets on Thursday - this seems to be a good day! fingers crossed!

I've got my FET booked for the 1st Feb - 2 weeks and 6 days - not that I'm counting!! 

I'm feeling a little nervous, trying not to think about it - feel like a piece of fraying thread!!

This is my first cycle of IVF. So I'm not expecting to much - we've 16 frozen embies, 1 is at day 2 and the rest were fertilised straight away. 

Good Luck everyone xx


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi everyone 

I'm on my second FET after developing OHSS last Jan. FET failed in Aug so here we go again!!

I'm on Burserelin injections and go for base line scan next Tuesday, then start HRT tablets the following week and due to have the transfer on Feb 10th if all goes well, having under a GA.

Hi Spinny I remember you from back in the summer hope you OK we are very similar in timing again!! 

Well good luck to everyone lovely to read all your news and I'm sending you all lots of   and   

Take care

Amy K xxx


----------



## fatima2009 (Aug 16, 2009)

hey ladies,

still nog signs of AF for me.. had a accupunctuur treatment yesterday to stimulate the AF..
otherwise will have to take a pill to start a bleeding.


----------



## peglet (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Sorry for taking so long to "check in" again, it's been a manic few weeks.

Started Buserilin on xmas day, had baseline scan 12th Jan and started progynova 13th, got another scan 22nd Jan to determin when tx will commence.

Still can't look at the big picture yet as it doesn't seem real and I don't want to panic myself.  At the baseline scan we spoke with the embryologist who went throught the procedure for thawing our embies and I felt so emotional afterwards.

Murf - I have everthing crossed for you, hopefully your embies have thawed and are going to snuggle up today for you .....

To be honest, I'm bricking it...... need to find my PMA - think it's deep in my pocket somewhere.

Good luck to all on this rollercoaster, hopefully it's all our times to get off...... 

Pegs.


----------



## grace slick (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi everyone

I had FET with DE on 11th January at IM in Barcelona and am on rollercoaster of hope/despair about chance of success, having already had a BFN from fresh transfer before Xmas. PT day is 25th...

fingers crossed for everyone going through this process!

Grace


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Grace Slick Welcome and good luck hunny xxx  Did you go to ceram clinic in Barcelona?  My friend had DE there and now has Twin boys. xxx

Peg you will be pupo soon  

Murf hope you ok hunny xxx

My ET should be 10th or 12th Feb.  

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi, 

Sorry Ive been AWOL   just been busy bee at work   

Murf - How are you doing hun?      

Still waiting to start injections, 25th Jan we start 

Clare x


----------



## fatima2009 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi ladies,
how are you doing?

Grace, looks like you and me are on the same boat.
I also had a failed fresh cylcle of DE IVF.
Now going back to spain for FET. I am having the treatment at Irema.

Hopefully we can have the FET end of feb. Still waiting on AF to arriveM
Regards


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

I'm fairly new, had a fresh cycle (ISCI) in Sept and got two frozen which will both be put back if they thaw OK the clinic said it was my choice to have one or two by they would thaw both anyway so opted for two.

Started my Suprecur injections again last night (same as Nicola I think) and have my baseline booked for 5th Feb. The have given me Estradiol Valerate (not too sure what they are) and says Fem Tab in the instructions. Fingers crossed if all goes o plan will have FET at end of august.

Good Luck to everyone xx


----------



## NicolaKB (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi everyone

Not been on since I originally asked to join in.

Murf, how did the ET go, have you been putting your feet up and letting everyone look after you.

I have started my injections (suprecur).Started on Friday (15th) and already got my AF which seems very early compared to before.  I dont have my first scan until the 16th Feb and I am scheduled in for the 12th March for ET.  This seems a really long wait but think they have to fit me in with the clinic and those that are paying (I am being funded at present but this is the last chance so to speak).  Could be fun taking the HRT for a long period, for someone who is always moaning about being cold I could be overheating all the time lol !

I have to do the injections myself, my husband would faint at the sight of the needle so no help there, I dont mind though, I did use Ice cubes last time but soon gave up on that too, just a deep breath and in it goes.  

Good luck everyone

NIcki


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

hey ladies can i join u guys? I will start dr this thursday and its my first fet!, i have 3 frosties and was advice by doctor to have only one transfered because my uterues is small but im pushin for 2!
murf congrats on being pupo,


----------



## grace slick (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi

Spinny I went to Institut Marques (IM)  in Barcelona, they have been very good, but that did not mean BFP for me though with fresh transfer  

It looks like we are in the same boat Fatima. I hope that the FET goes smoothly for you and you get a BFP this time. The medication is exactly the same for me: 3 patches (changed every 4th day) and progesterone (200) ovule every 8 hours vaginally. Only 1 week to go before I can do the PT. I have been trying to focus on other things besides how my body is feeling becuase I am over-interpreting EVERYTHING as either a sign of BFN or a sign of BFP!! 

Good luck everyone!
Grace


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Ladies.  Thursday went really well, had a horrid morning waiting for the phonecall, we had 4 defrosted and all 4 did well.  I have 2 x 8 cell embryo's on board and I feel fine.  I feel very full and bloated but I think that's more to do with the cyclogest than anything.  St Mary's were lovely, wonderful nurses who made me feel very safe and the embryologist said my embryo's were beautiful.  One of the nurses in theatre said she had never seen 8 cell embryo's before so she was very excited for us.  I rested Thursday and Friday but had a very busy weekend, seeing family which is relaxing, (most of the time) apart from wrestling my 14 month old nephew yesterday who everytime you sit on the floor attacks you (in a very playful way).  OTD is 31st Jan which is actually longer than a 2 ww but I wont complain.  Good luck ladies with your treatments. xxxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Congratulations on being Pupo Murf, your embies sound excellent sending you lots of sticky vibes xxxx


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Well done Murf fingers crossed for 31st Jan xx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Murf   Whishing you the very best of luck. Sounds like you have 2 lovely embies there and a lovely PMA St Marys do tests on day 17 for some reason  

Pegs - Sending you lots of PMA    

Cookies81 - How are you feeling, its exicing but scary isnt it   wishing you lots of luck, were all here to support you through the rollercoaster that is FET  

Could do with having a catch up if of who is on here and where were up to.

I start DR on 25th January for 3rd FET, 1st FET I got Katie who is 2yrs 2mths 2nd FET in DEC/JAN got a BFN.

Clare x


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you, thank you thank you... All good luck wishes gratefully received.  Have absolutely no symptoms whatsoever, way too early for anything.  I am loving the post Dee sent to me on the 2 ww, it tells you where your embies are at each day.  I think mine are 9 days old today as they were frozen at 2 day, defrosted on Weds which is 3 day and transferred on day 4 last Thursday.  17 days til test date from St Mary's - are they sadists?  

Grace - not long to go til Monday, hang in there hun. xx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

hey ladies I start /r in 2 days   its happening again!  
hope u all are doing fine and sending you lots and lots of     &


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

murf almost there!


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi all  

I started d/r yesterday!  First FET and very nervous!  I've noticed people mentioning scans and phoning up the hospital once AF arrives etc but I've been told to just do the Bersulin (sp?) injection every day and go back for a blood test in 2 weeks.  My AF is due next week but I was told I don't need to call them and let them know, just turn up for the blood test the week after.  Anyone else the same??

Good luck to all  

PC x


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

hey pc welcome   cant help u there as i d/r with 1 injection on the 21 day of af, but wat i wanted to ask about is my doc said that because its was fet i didnt need blood tests just a scan


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi PC & Cookies.... Let me think, I didn't have any scans before treatment, I just attended the clinic on day 21 (Dec 4th) and started to inject.  I did then have a blood test on 18th Dec to see if I had down regged properly and I had.  Then I had a scan on Sunday 10th to check womb lining and then had et.  xxx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hope i can join in ??

im due to start dr on 29th jan ( bit later), ive not done a med fet before so would love some advice, hong long etc i think 'cookies' sounds the same protocol as i will have?

ive had a nat fet bfn and a failed fresh icsi bfn since my ivf BFP..so very nervous  

good luck to all of us on this huge journey!!!, anyone at Herts and Essex?

kerri xx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm Im quite sure my doctor said I dont need the bloods to check if I d/r that the scan they do on day 2 or 3 of AF is good enough, oh well!
*kerribluecat*  your just a week behind me! dont worry sweety this is our year  
 all around!


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

Purplecameleon - I think it depends on the clinic I started dr with injections on 15th (day 21) and only need to ring the clinic to confirm my dates prior to dr. They booked my baseline scan at the planning appointment for 3 weeks after the dr started. They have told me I will have blood tests at the scan and don't need to tell them about AF unless it doesn't happen.

Cookies - Good luck with your dr tomoz

Kerri - its my first fet as well just a couple of weeks ahead 

Murf hope your not too bored on your 2ww 

In Cardiff we get a lovely sheet to keep with us that says whats going to happen and when we just fill in the approriate dates as they happen, do other clinics do this?

 to all x


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi all

Sorry, I've not been on here for ages, been really busy at work and not had the time.

Murf - congrats on being pupo.  

Purplecameleon - each clinic is different.  I started injecting with Gonapeptyl on day 2 of my AF for 14 days and had a scan on Monday and she could tell that I had d/regged just by looking at my ovaries and womb lining.  

AFM - I went for my scan after 14 days of gonapeptyl 0.1 and I am now officially in a drug induced menopause - which might account for the    and mood swings and headaches I've been having.  Nothing major but more tearful than normal (which is bad enough anyway ) and I've ranted at DH a couple of times over nothing .  I am now on femoston (HRT) to give me lots of eostrogen for a nice juicy lining and then back for a scan on Saturday 30th with e/t still scheduled for 3 Feb.

Unfortunately, the powers that be in Abu Dhabi have decided that clinics are no longer allowed to freeze embryos - they can freeze eggs and sperm separately but apparently freezing embryos is against Islam and can mess up the family line.  I honestly can't see the difference between freezing the eggs and sperm separately or freezing embryos.  Before anyone bashes me about being racist against muslims, I'm not.  I live in their country and have to abide by their rules.  I just don't understand the bloody difference!!  My consultant doesn't know how much longer they are able to keep the embryos they already have frozen so I feel pretty lucky that we decided to go for FET this time and not a fresh cycle.  I think it'll take a few months before it comes into effect as the law was actually passed back in 2008!

Hope the rest of you are all well whatever stage you are at in tx.

P xxxx


----------



## lisa n (Mar 16, 2005)

morning all 

just gate crashing!  

Hi panda just wanted to wish you good luck on your cycle   we are thinking of doing fet this year too! 

good luck to all doing fet now and later 

love lisa n x


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi panda my fellow snowbabe! freezing embryos is not against islam (Im a muslim) but wat they are scared of is the embryos getting mixed up or sold to other couples which is them against islam. couls luck on your FET an hopefully you wont nee another cycle anyway  

d/r tomorow yippie! I actually forgot about till I read julespenfold post   thats wat a day of shopping can do to you!


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Panda I feel very teary too hunny I can't wait to get some hormones back  

Here'e some pma you won't need another tx this is the one hunny   

I have my scan tomorrow morning can't wait now  

How's everyone else doing? xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Cookies81 - thanks for that, now I understand.  Our news is somewhat monitored over here and we don't always get the full story!  What does annoy me is that people that have nothing to do with any form of IVF treatment make these decisions.  I think they should sit down and talk to people like us who are desperate for children before making decisions.  Apparently the Federal National Council and muftis in the UAE couldn't make a decision so they went to ask the muftis in Saudi Arabia what to do and, of course, being ultra strict there, they said they must ban it.  

Anyway, it doesn't matter too much, cos I am going to succeed this time.   

Spinny1 - thanks hon.  Good luck with your scan today.  Have some      back. x

Big   to the rest of you. x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

My scan was fine I start progynova on sunday, they thaw embies on Tues 9th Feb and Et will be 11th or 13th Feb if we get to blast.

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

My scan was yesterday and all was OK too, started Prognova today my ET exactly the same as you spiNny hopefully 13th for both of us! XXX


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks ladies for all the replies re scans etc.  It sounds like I'm the same as most of you.  Started Bursulin injections on day 21 and going for bloods on 1st Feb.  

Can I ask about side effects - what have people been getting?  I've only been d/g for 4 days but I'm getting like a sinusey type headache every night, had a few hot flushes (they only last for a few seconds though) and illuminous wee (tmi) lol! 

PC x


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Purplechameleon - Yep, they all sound like classic d/r symptoms.  I only tend to suffer from the headaches though.  You sound like you need to drink more fluids if you have illuminous wee    Remember, the whole way through tx try to drink at least 2l of water a day.  If you drink that much normally, then you need to try and drink extra.  Its so very important.

Spinny1 and Shell - well done girls.  Gotta love the HRT pills, they're making my (.)(.) sore!!


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

ladies I d/r yesteray but noooooo syptoms maybe it didnt work?


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Don't worry Cookie, it takes a while for the symptoms to start. Mine appear about 6-7 days into DR, Im sure it did work xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Pc keep drinking the water it does help chick xxx

Shell yep same day sounds good we can go   together on the 2ww xxx

Panda how's you chick? xxx

Cookie I didn't have side effects until about 7 days after dr xxx

Just waiting to pop the pills on sunday can't wait now xxx

Have a lovely Friday girls xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

I do drink quite a lot of water - it's all I drink really but I will up the amount a bit more if I can  

Major hot flush this morning when I got into work - I practically stripped off in the office  

Cookie don't worry about it - I've been d/r for 5 days now and only started getting noticable symptoms yesterday.  You may be very lucky and not get any, not everyone does  

My (.)(.) are pretty sore at the moment too, but they have been for about 10 days now so I think it's just because AF is due in a couple of days.  

Murf - how are you doing??

PC x


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi All, I didn't get too many physical symptoms down regging, I struggled a bit emotionally but the thought of going into a temporary menopause terrified me, I was frightened they wouldn't be able to bring me back!  Once you start popping the HRT, you'll feel a lot better, forget the stone I have put on since August last year (a bit of Christmas in there as well) whilst doing two IVF cycles of sort, my skin and hair look great from the HRT, it's good to have something put back after you've stripped it all away.  I feel ok today, this weekend will be a bit of a milestone for us, I had ET on a Thursday last time and got to this time tomorrow and started to bleed, it was then all over by the Tuesday so if I get passed this weekend, I'll have gotten further this time.  I have a banging headache but I think I have a slight ear infection as my ear canal is very sore and that side of my throat is very sore.  So, R&R for me this weekend, I have even turned down a shopping trip with my sister, mum and little nephew tomorrow and I love those days, we have lunch out and my 14 month old nephew actually flirts with the waitresses wherever we go!!!  Hope you all have a lovely weekend, take care. xxx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

Murf   this time is diffrent Im sure!!  

thank u ladies for the reinsurance!


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Help please girls I have started my progynova today and not sure what time to take them, do I need a certain time gap in between tablets? sorry just a bit  

Hope you are all having a good weekend!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Spinny,

Are you on 2 or 3 tablets? I am on 2 tablets until Wednesday and was told to take one in the morning and one in the evening, I take them about 9 and 7. On Wednesday I start taking 3 tablets (6mg) and they said to double up and take 2 either in the morning or evening because it is easy to forget a lunchtime tablet!! 

Hope this helps xx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Shell I am on 3 tablets, I don't feel as worried now as a lovely ff has advised me not to get to hung up about it, so I will take one when I get up one at lunch and one with my tea.

How are you feeling hunny?

I have had a very tearful day today  

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh honey sorry to hear you are tearful today, its horrible being so emotional isn't. 

I'm OK,  not really noticed any differences yet from the Prognova, just feeling very sleepy all the time! Starting to worry that I am not eating all the right foods for a plump lining..... always something to worry about isn't there!?

Hope you feel better tomorrow poppet xx


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi,
I'm on Progynova too, 2 a day and on Tuesday I am on 3 a day. 9am and 9pm. Had a few side effects, bloated, af pains on and off and so so so tired!! I didn't realise you take them up to 12 weeks of pregnancy! Is that still on 3 times a day or is it cut down?
I have my first scan on Thursday and I'm due my egg transfer next week sometime!
How are you all getting on? We must be at the same sort of stage by now!
Lots of love and luck
kathryn xx


----------



## Golden Syrup (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I'm back again (I posted a few weeks ago on here).  I've got my scan on Thu too and if it goes ok tx will be next Tue for me as my 3 embies are all at blast.  If not this Thu then they make me wait a week   

I'm on 3 tablets a day at the moment then go to 4 from Thu onwards.

Spinny - I try to take them at regular intervals: 6am, between 12 and 2 and 10pm.  I set my alarm on my phone to remind myself as I've a brain like a sieve!

I really really really need to drink more water.  Feel free to give me a good kick up the   and remind me from time to time girls!!  

Good luck for Thu Kathryn  

GS xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

morning all  

I'm taking Femoston, not Progynova, buts its the same HRT treatment.  I am taking 2 a day currently and have very similar symptoms to you all.  Very tearful and very tired.  Have been in bed asleep by 930pm most nights!  I've got another scan on Saturday and then I'll go onto 3 tablets a day and then ET is scheduled for next Weds all being well.

Golden Syrup -   drink more water   

Spinny - hope youre not so tearful today.


----------



## peglet (Apr 6, 2007)

Morning all
just a wee update from little old me....
FET tomorrow, 2 out of 3 frosties survived the thaw
i'm so overhwelmed and extremely emotional
so tomorrow will be the start of the TWW, and i'm on holiday next week, so when I return i should have news (one way or the other).

Murf - fingers crossed for your testing on Sunday.

Good luck to all who embark on this rollercoaster....

Pegs
x


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Hoorah for Pegs, well done to you two lovely embryo's.  Good luck for tomorrow's transfer. xxxxxx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

good job bpiglet hope Im as lucky as you I also have 3 frosties soooooooooo worried they wont survive the thaw   enjoy being pupo


----------



## Golden Syrup (Aug 22, 2008)

Pegs - good luck for yr FET tomorrow.   for your little embies to stick

GS xx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi just been for my fet sorry needed somewhere to let my emotions out. had 2 blasts but they only have <5% chance of achieving a pregnancy as some cells were not alive im feeling so sad i know its still 5% and im lucky to even have transfer  x


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Poppylou - Sending you


----------



## Golden Syrup (Aug 22, 2008)

Poppylou     for your embies


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

hiya girls only 12 little pricks left for me   how are you all?

I can't wait for ET come on you embies xxx

Think I have lost the plot  

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi,
I had my first scan today. My lining is 8mm. Very pleasing!
ET should be early next week. Woo hoo!
Poppylou -    keeping everything crossed for you!
Kathryn xx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ladies quick question, my clinic told me to come for a baseline scan at 4th day of AF, but I see some ladies start prognova at day 2?? wat is the norm protocol? I think my doctor is a lil unexperinced in fet


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Cookies, - I started Prognova after Baseline scan too, have been taking it for a week now so please try not to worry    

Spinny - how are you finding HRT? I am starting to worry about the defrost even though its still 2 weeks away! Is this normal??!

PoppyLou     

xxx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks shell


----------



## Golden Syrup (Aug 22, 2008)

Well done Kathryn, good luck for next week  

My scan wasn't so good.  Lining only 6 - 6.5mm so now have to wait for next scan next Friday pm    

Tablets upped to 4 times a day from 3 so hopefully that will do the trick.

Cookies - try not to worry, all the clinics seem to have slightly different ways of medicating but from what I heard today they just change things around according to how you respond and everyone is really different.

GS xx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks GS hope you get a nice thick lining on your next scan


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi
Golden syrup-thanks! Hope yours go well too. We will be on 2ww together!
Poppylou-How are you? Are you feeling better?
Spinny-Not long to go now! Hang in there!

Have a lovely friday!

Kathryn xx


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm confused about my medication.  All I have been taking since Day 21 of previous cycle are Buresulin injections (1 a day) and I have to go for bloods on Monday which will be day 6 of current cycle.  I don't see anyone on Monday other than the nurse taking my blood and I've not been given, or been told about starting any other medication yet.  When am I supposed to start taking the medication to get my lining building up nice and juicy??

St Marys and their fabulous communication strikes again!!  

PC x


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi P.C.  If I remember rightly at St Mary's you have your scan and then you'll be told to pop back to the waiting room, then you'll get your oestrodiol tablets (HRT) and your cyclogest (progesterone), they'll give you them and explain that you'll receive a bill for these meds, about £30 I think, the bill will come in the post later on.  You should start oestrodiol that day I think, one tablet at 1mg then you'll increase at some point to 2mg three times per day. They'll give you a protocol form which is easy to follow, just check if you continue your injections as well, I can't remember.  I have found out now that St Mary's don't do a blood test after a BFP, I wish they would so I could have hcg levels checked, I have asked at my doctor's surgery to do one, hopefully they will.  It would be nice to know my levels are ok.  Good luck, if you're feeling a bit poo, the HRT tablets will give you a lift.  Take care. xxxxxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cookie hope you are ok hunny xxx

Shell I am so nervous about my embies now this is defo normal hunny 

GoldenSyrup hope lining better at next scan chick I am sure it will be xxx

Katlou how are you hunny xxx

Murf so happy for you                  

Have a good weekend girls, I am counting down the jabs now xxx 11 to go xxx yippeeeeee

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

How are you Panda ?  you have been very quiet hope you are ok chick   xxx

Shell how are you doing when is your next scan ? xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi, how are you all?

Murf-congrats on your BFP! Fab news!
Spinny-You are getting so close now!

I have had confirmation now.. ET is on Weds next week!! Can't wait now. I hope the frosties thaw out ok. 
I start the delightful cyclogest on Sunday as well as phasing out the synarel. I had a terrible time with my cyclogest last time. It gave me thrush! Great! Do any of you have any tips on what to do if it happens again??

Have a wonderful weekend

kathryn xx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi,
Aww its natural to worry about the defrost, I was told by the nurses at St Marys someone would ring me at 9am to let me know what time to come in for my snowbabies, at 9:45 no-one had rang, i was pacing the floor so sneaked a call while DP was in the shower and told to wait for hem to ring me, at 10am i think it was they rang.....was horrendous waiting, was convinced the worse had happened.  
Whishing you and your embies    

C.x

Congratulations MURF


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

Murf   congrats you give me hope


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Murf - Congratulations   !!!  You've given us all a little bit of hope.    

Katlou - good luck for Weds hon, it'll be here before you know it.

Spinny1 -   I'm here!  

AFM - I had a really busy week at work last week and we've been camping over the weekend which by UAE standards was .  I went for a scan yesterday, my lining is "fantastic".  Last time I went my uterus was retroverted and now its anteverted.  Apparently this is quite normal and they do move about!  Anyway, defrost and transfer is scheduled for 5pm on TUESDAY!  I am really excited for some reason.  Am trying not to think about the defrost and potentially losing some embies.  I've just told work that I'm going to be off "sick" on Tues/Weds/Thurs and they are fine with that. I'll then have Fri/Sat weekend and back in on Sunday.  My friends bought me a spa voucher for my birthday the other week so I am going to book myself in for a Himalayan Healing Stone massage Tuesday morning so I am as relaxed as possible for transfer.  God I hope it works this time.


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

Good luck panda!


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Panda all sounds fab, loads of luck for Tuesday hunny     

I am only 1 week behind you  

Hope all you other ladies are ok xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck Panda -    for those little embies xx

Spinny - how you doing, my next scan is Friday. When is yours..... its starting to seem a bit real now! xx

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Shell 

Not bad thanks only 9 jabs left  

Just plodding on, can't wait for dancing on ice tonight xxx

LOL Spinny  xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

How are you all?  

Panda how are you ? Good luck tomorrow hunny xxx     

7 jabs to go wohoooooooooooooo xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Morning all

Well I had two frosties put back yesterday.  They had to defrost all 7 and only 3 survived the thaw. 1 was excellent 8 cell, 1 was good 6-8 cell and 1 wasn't so great.  They wanted to put all 3 back to give us a better chance.  We thought about it for about 30 seconds and flatly refused.  We don't want to go through the hell we had when we lost Poppy and Alex so we plumped for the best 2 to be put back.  I then had a massive jab of progesterone and have to take the Femoston (oestrogen and progesterone) tablets twice a day and 1 Cyclogest a day.  Am glad that its only 1 Cyclogest as they are the medicine of the devil    .  

The transfer went smoothly without pain or incident and I had to stay laid down for 30 mins but DH and got carried away talking so I was laid there for at least 45 mins which can only be for the good.

OTD 12 days from yesterday - 14 Feb.  I wonder if I'll get the best Valentine's gift ever?

Don't know how I feel.  I feel so well because its been FET and not a full ICSI cycle, so I don't even feel like I've done anything.  Am sure that I'll start the knicker checking in earnest now though.

   

Spinny, Shell & Cookies - how are you all??


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Panda-congrats on your transfer!! Hope your 2ww isnt too long!!!
Spinny-nearly there!
Murf-how are you?

I have my egg transfer in a few hours and I'm hoping all will be okay. I am more nervous this time!

Speak later

Kathryn xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Panda congratulations on being PUPO sending you lots and lots of           for sticky little embies xxx

Katlou - Good luck for transfer later, sending you lots of pma too    

Spinny - not long now ahhhhhhhhhhhh....

How is everyone else getting on?

Ive got my lining scan on Friday, starting to worry about that now, if Im not worrying then I wouldn't know what to do with myself! xxx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

panda fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi

Egg transfer went well. I have 2 little embies snuggled up inside!!    hope they will stick!!

Kathryn xx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

congrats katlou on being pupo sending you lots of sticky vibes


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Panda and Katlou well done you pupo ladies xxx   

I will be joining you next week I hope    

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

ladies quick question I start the pronova 2morow, should I be taking progestron too? (Cycleogest)


----------



## Golden Syrup (Aug 22, 2008)

Kathryn / PandA - congratulations on being PUPO   

Shell - good luck for your scan Hun,  I've got mine tomorrow at 3

Murf - many congrats, fab news xx

GS xx


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi everyone

Thanks for your kind words.. So far so good. I just don't like putting in the cyclogest!! Not pleasant. 

Panda-how are you feeling?? I feel so swollen and bloated!
Golden syrup and shell-good luck with your scans tomorrow.
Cookies-I only started taking the cyclogest on sunday and have been taking progynova for a few weeks. Does it not say in your schedule? Maybe you should call your clinic for advice? Good luck with your scan.
Spinny-how many more now? Scan soon?

Speak soon
Kathryn xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Katlou - I feel erm, completely normal!!  Not bloated, opposite in fact, boobs okay too.  I do have lots of twinges and my womb feels heavy, but that's all.  Had a dot of blood yesterday but putting that down to disturbance from ET as its too early for implantation bleed (that would have been 2dp3dt).  My only experience with TX is ICSI and I normally feel completely wiped out after EC and ET and bloated and horrible so am enjoying feeling normal (for now)... am frantically knicker checking and analysing every twinge though...

Big hugs to everyone else - good luck with your scans xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Good luck to all my fellow scanners today...

Panda - I guess normal must be good, if we weren't going through Tx we would have know idea about embies etc     for your little embies to stick xxx

Me post I'm afraid, my lining isn't ready   its only 6.9 and they would like it to be 8. Does anyone know if this is mm or cm?? or is that a silly question!! Also I have got some spotting and back ache, really hoping AF isn't going to appear, I ahve to increase my dose of Progynova and start taking baby asprin, revised scan is now on Wednesday. 

Will pop back later after a couple of meetings xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Shell, sorry to hear your lining isn't ready.  Fingers crossed that the extra dose of progynova and aspirin plump it up nicely.  The measurements are in mm so its only 1.1mm to go.  All will be well


----------



## Golden Syrup (Aug 22, 2008)

Shell -   the same thing happened to me last week.  Mine was between 6 and 6.5mm so I had to medicate for another week and they increased the dose from 3 tablets to 4 a day.  When I went back yesterday my lining was 8mm so it's not unusual to have to go back.  In fact when I went last week the nurse said that she'd had a whole day of ladies being told to wait another week or so.  It's really really hard I know as everything feels like such slow progress but as one of the girls said to me on another thread just think that you are making a better home for your lovely embies to go back into and she's right.

Transfer for me on Wed pm.

GS xx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Shell I hope lining is ready when you go back this week, I am sure it will be hunny   

Panda how are you hunny ? xxx

Goldensyrup when is the big thaw?  Mine is on Tuesday 2 more sleeps omg  

So I only have 3 little pricks left  

It will be torture waiting for the phone call xxx

LOL spinny xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone, Golden Syrup you have reassured me I thought I was the only person who had this! Next scan is Wednesday so fingers crossed. 

Good luck to both GS and Spinny for the thaw next week. What day are your embies frozen at? 

Hows pupo Panda? 

xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Panda is all over the place!!  Got loads of different symptoms that could be down to one thing or the other:

A heavy feeling in my abdomen and regular twinges.  Twinges woke me up at 5am this morning as they were quite strong.  These could be ovary twinges, either they are coming back to life after being in medically induced menopause   or they could be starting to chuck out HcG hormones  ;
Headache today and look really washed out;
Felt slightly nauseous this morning, but that could have been cos I had to come back to work  ;
Increased CM and AF type feeling;
(.Y.) are completely normal;
Had sexy dreams the past couple of nights.  There is a thread on here about it and about 30% of women who had them during 2WW went on to get a BFP.  I had them on first ICSI where I fell with Poppy and Alex but didn't have them on November ICSI when I got a BFN.

Am so desperately trying not to read too much into everything but so desperately praying for a BFP  .

Shell - bet you're sorry you asked now    Good luck for Weds scan.
Spinny - yay, only 2 more sleeps.  Fingers crossed your embies defrost nicely.  
GoldenSyrup - good luck for Weds


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi girlies

Oh panda you poor thing, I know exactly what you mean!! 

I dont know if I am coming or going!! Had a few tummy twinges, boobs seem slightly bigger and heavier! It hurts when you take your bra off!! I seem to have a lump in my throat, sometimes and then my saliva juices seem to multiply! What is happening to me??!! I also talk in my sleep. (5 times the other day, dh was not impressed!) I woke to see a lady in a white dress looking at me and I shouted "theres a lady in the room!" Katlou has gone mad!!  

Spinny, Golden Syrup and Shell I am thinking of you all, fingers xd xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

LOL!  That just made me burst out laughing "There's a lady in the room".  Bless you.  This 2WW is the bloody hardest thing.  I'd much rather stick needles into me every day and have dates with Dildocam than do the 2WW!!!


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

hehe dildocam   
ooooooooh panda aqnd katlou I actually envy you   Im still pill popping, still loooooooooooooong way to go, I guess ET will be around the 22nd   oooooh well goodlucky ladies I have evrything crossed for you


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh Panda, sexy dreams are a really good sign... I had them every night after my bfp, although none of the contained DH!! My fertility consultant appeared in many of them ..... he did get my pregnant afterall!!! 

Katlou that is so funny, wish I could have seen your DH's face!!! 

XXXX


----------



## Golden Syrup (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh Shell,  your consultant   I hope he's good looking    my embies are all at Blast so   at least one sticks.

PandA, Kathryn    still keeping everything crossed for you.

Spinny - Thaw is on Wed and appointment at 1330.  We normally get the train to London but DH has agreed to drive up.  I really don't want to be sitting in the middle of all the commuters for 2 hours on the way home after ET.  Good luck for Tues


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi girlies,

how are you??
Fellow 2wws how's it going? Panda-no more talking in my sleep thankgoodness!
Golden syrup-good luck for weds!
Spinny-good luck for today!
Cookies and shell-not long now!

Sorry it's a quick one!

xxxx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

hey *Katlou* hmmmmmmmm Istill have 8 days of pill popping to do be4 I go my linning scan, I really dont know what to expect,


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi girls 

10 of my embies were thawed this morning and 9 are ok.

ET will be thursday or saturday.  The hosp will ring me this Thursday andlet me know how they are doing xxx

How are you Panda and Katlou?   

Cookie and Shell how are you both? xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Spinny
How are you? wow 9 embies thats great news!! I bet you are excited now! How many do you think you will get transferred. Sorry for being so naive but will they re-freeze the ones you dont use?

I am feeling okay thanks. Usual symptoms. I feel a little sad after being told my symptoms are probably the cyclogest!   I was probably looking into it too much, put me down a peg or two! Not to worry. Only a week to go to test!

Cookies-Is this your first FET? 8 days will go very fast before your scan! Thats quite an exciting stage! 
Panda- Are you okay? You seem a little quiet! Thinking of you xx
GS-Again, good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

*spinny: *  amazing news on your embies hope mine r as lucky 
*katlou*  it could still be pregnancy symptoms  , and yes its is my first it shows doesnt it


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm here girls.  Nothing much to report, still got everyone symptom under the sun and yet none at all IYSWIM.  My test date may be put back a few days because I had ET quite late in the day (around 7pm - well it is the Middle East and everything happens of an evening here ) so may have miscalcuted.  Am waiting for clinic to get back to me with revised OTD.  Went in yesterday to have another progesterone jab.  Am deffo no testing early, I don't want to know - ignorance is bliss as far as I am concerned!

Spinny - great news on your embies, hope you manage to get some blastos.

katlou - my clinic don't refreeze thawed embryos as they say its not good for them but other clinics may.

Spending most of my FF time on the 2WW thread now, so come on over when you're PUPO


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

OK had it confirmed by consultant that test date is as originally planned on 14th.  The nurse got confused apparently!!


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

good luck panda


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Katlou they will refreeze any Blasts if We get any! 

1 more sleep, they will phone me tomorrow morning, don't think I will get any sleep tonight though    Et is tomorrow or Saturday!!!!!   eek!

How are you all ? xxx

Panda good luck for the 14th arrrrr Valentines day surprise hunny xxx   

Shell how was lining scan or is it tomorrow hun? xxx

Cookie how are you hun? xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Golden Syrup (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi, been having a bit of a mare but it all worked out ok in the end.  I've had thrush for last week or so and on Monday it looked like it was turning into an infection  

After many phone calls, trips to Drs and lots of tears I was examined this am and they finally gave me the go ahead for transfer this arvo and had two Snowbabies put back - phew!

Spinny -     for tomorrow or Sat

GS xx


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Golden syrup-congrats on being pupo!! Sorry to hear about the thrush. I had that with my IVF and I know how horrible it can be! I worry that I will get it again but with the lovely canesten cream ready I don't think it wants to make an appearance!! lol
I hope you feel better soon xx.


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Golden syrup you are in pupo land  well done hunny                   

Relax and chill now chick  

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Golden Syrup - Congrats on being PUPO    

Yesterday morning and this morning I felt nervy sick for about 15 mins and the milk on my cereal smelt really milky if you get what I mean.

I also saw a guy smoking in the car behind me and my mouth went all watery and it made me feel sick.  This is odd cos I am (was) a social smoker, although not had one for over 3 weeks.  Last time I was PG the thought of smoking made me want to vom too.  Am hoping these are all good signs...


----------



## peglet (Apr 6, 2007)

Morning Ladies

Been a while since I've been on.  Had my FET on Wed 27th Jan and have been told to wait until 13 Feb to test, that's like 4 days short of 3 weeks.  I could have tested today but my DH is away, home tomorrow, and I want him near.

Trying really hard not to symptom watch, and dismissing everything as "it'll be the drugs...."

Panda, good luck for the weekend!!!!

Good luck to all the other ladies too......

I probably won't be able to post over the weekend, so will let you all know on Tuesday when i return to work.

Pegs


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Congratulations on being Pupo GS sending you lots and lots and lots and lots of    

Spinny - good luck if it happens today    

Panda - these symptoms all sound pretty good to me, how do you feel about chocolate? I couldn't go near it for the first couple of weeks.... 

Peglet - good luck 

I don't know how you ladies manage to avoid the peesticks, I found out I was pg last time at 3+1 because I was in hospital with the OHSS, it is going to be so hard not to test at that point this time!! 

I had my scan yesterday, lining is better although not great 7.8mm, I think we are only going to thaw 4 fish fingers and have a day 3 transfer, the embriologist has advised us against taking all 8 out and going to blast. Does anyone know how many cells is good at day 3? Ours are frozen at day 1 so have some growing to do!! 

XXXX


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Shell they like 3 day embies to be at 8 cells usually hunny glad lining better chick xxx

Panda sounds good chick   

SG how are you ?   

Peglet well done hunny xxx    good luck for testing   

I am pupo girls I have an 8 cell and a 10 cell on board et was very smooth only took 10 mins the best et I have had and this is my 5th et.

Well back to the coach for me xxx

Love and Luck xxx

Spinny xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Congrats on being PUPO Spinny


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks Panda xxx How are you hunny xxx

how are you all Shell Katlou and GS 

I am bored off my head watching films and lying on the coach it's such a hard life  

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

I am slowly going bonkers    Test will be a blood test tomorrow.  I am at work tomorrow so will go later in the day and leave work around 4pm.  I can't face testing in the morning and getting a BFN and having to go to work and try and keep it together (I would take the day off but there are only 3 secretaries and 1 is on holiday and the other 1 is good for nothing).  I am pretty much convinced its a BFN, I don't have any symptoms now, no sore (.Y.), flat stomach, the odd twinge down there.  The only thing looking positive is that I can't lay on my tummy for very long as it feels like there's something there.  That could well be the progesterone making my womb nice and swollen though.

Have a nice bottle  of Cloudy Bay in the fridge ready for gulping if its a BFN.  As you can see I am not being very positive, but would rather get the shock of my life and get a BFP rather than be convinced its a BFP and get a BFN.  Its my twisted logic at work again. 

     

Hope the rest of you are well.

Those that are PUPO you should come over to the Feb/March 2WW thread - we're all going slowly mad together but everyone is very supportive.


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry AWOl  

Panda, you sound just like me, I arranged a drink binge I was really convinced I had a BFN, what a shock a BFP was.  I think we just protect ourselves.  Whiching you lots of luck    

Spinny - Awww well done on being PUPO sending you lots of    

Back later xx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Panda loads of luck for tomorrow hunny I am routing for you   

your cooking sounds so scrummy xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

for me.  Starting again with ICSI around 8 April.

Gutted but not as upset as I thought I would be.  I will fall pregnant this year, whatever it takes.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

oh panda, i am sorry. i was stalking your diary last night hoping for a good result.

xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Panda, I'm so sorry. Roll on April xxx


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Panda, so sorry.  I love the positive attitude, keep it up, it will be your time soon.  Take care. xxxxx


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Panda - so sorry  

Kerry x


----------



## curlyclair (Feb 5, 2010)

Panda hun, I was looking out for you too on your diary, so sorry for you take care and roll on April xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

So Sorry Panda I really am hunny       

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Panda, sorry hun.  Keep your PMA babe   wishing you lots of luck for April


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Morning 

I have done my test and it's a bfp! Can't quite believe it after all the twinges!!

Will speak some more later.

Good luck anyone testing today xxxx


----------



## peglet (Apr 6, 2007)

Katlou - congratulations on your


----------



## peglet (Apr 6, 2007)

Whoopss... pressed POST to early  

Well as you can see from the ticker below, we recevied our BFN on Saturday.

Still quite teary, but holding it together, starting to look at doing it again springtime...

Panda - sorry to hear your news too.....

Pegs.


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Peglet

so sorry to hear your news.    

xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

KatLou congratulations on your BFP sending you lots of sticky vibes xxx

Peglet - So sorry honey xxxx 

Hows the 2ww treating you girlies?

My frosties came out yesterday, all 4 thawed so we are to call up later this morning to see how they are getting on then hopefully ET tomorrow or Friday if Embriologist is happy for Blasts xxxx


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Shell- thankyou, quite a shock I can tell you! So you are finally here! Wishing you all the luck for your ET.  
How many do youthink will go back??

xx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Shell good luck for phone call hunny xxx

Peglet so so sorry hunny    

Katlou great news hunny xxx did you have any symptoms? xxx

I have got 7 days until I test   going loopy now that's for sure  

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Spinny

How are you? Your 7 days will go fast! Mine did! Not long to go...    

I have had a few symptoms but thought it was the cyclogest!! The main ones were on Thurs and Fri last week, days 8 and 9 since transfer. (My ivf went wrong on those days last time) I had tummy twinges under my belly button on Thurs then on Fri AF pains for a few hrs then it just stopped. Since then I have had random stabbing twinges in my belly. Not painful at all. I think its the uterus moving around. (well I hope it is anyway!!) 

I don't feel sick at all, no headaches, slight sore boobs around the sides. (Notice that more when I take off bra at night)

I had a nightmare on Friday. I was in the park walking my dog and a puppy came flying over and got under my feet. I fell flat on my face!! So embarrassed. My friend helped me up then I burst into tears!! So no damage done!! I did get the tummy pains on Friday but I think that must have been implantation!! What a wally!!

Hope this helps? I know what its like when you are desperate for someone to give their symptoms so you are not going completely crazy!!

Best of luck for your transfer

xxxx


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh Peglet, sorry chick.  Good luck for Springtime.

Katlou - Huge Congrats to you and your DH, take care.

Spinny - hang on in there, not long now, keeping everything crossed for you.

Shell - Masses of good luck for your ET tomorrow.

Good luck to all testing and having treatment. xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi girles, 

Just wanted to see how everyone is getting on and to say that as at this morning I am pupo, trying to stay positive but not feeling too confident let the     begin xxxx


----------



## Golden Syrup (Aug 22, 2008)

Shell - Congrats on being PUPO.  Sending you lots of sticky vibes  

Katlou - Fantastic news    well done

Panda and Peglet - so so sorry to hear your news  

Spinny - how are you doing Hun?

As for me, I'm quickly going really mad.  AF pains started last night and have gone on all day today.  Pretty convinced it's all over for us as these pains have gone on too long and I've got my usual AF bloated tummy and stacks of wind.  Good job we've got a dog so I can blame it on him!!  Actually feeling quite negative and can't believe I've still got another 4 more days until I can test  

GS xx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

hey ladies just a qucky to say ET is this tuesday! feel sick with worry


----------



## Golden Syrup (Aug 22, 2008)

Cookies - Good luck for next Tue   

GS xx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

thanx GS


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

See your almost there GS fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## Golden Syrup (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi,

It's a BFP for me   Still in shock as I've been spotting for about 4 days and really didn't think it had worked.

Spinny - not long now Hun....  fingers crossed for you.

Shell - how are you getting on?

GS xx


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

GS-congrats on your bfp fab news!!! xxx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

*GS* woohoooooooooo   
wishing you a smooth and healthy 8 and so months


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Morning Golden Syrup - way to go!!!  Well done, I was stalking you yesterday for news so delighted to see it's good news this morning.  Love it. xxxxxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Congratulations GS - so pleased for you, so nice to have some good news, wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months xxxx

How is everyone else getting on? 

Im OK, had some orange! spotting day 4 and a tiny tiny tiny bit of brown CM day 5 but apart from going    Im doing OK! 

Love to all xx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

OMG it's a BFP Canlt believ it xxx

Love and Luck to you all 

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow congratulations Spinny so pleased for you, wishing you a wonderful healthy 8 months xxx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

congrats spinny


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Spinny-yey a bfp!! Well done you! xx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello! Firstly big congratulations to you girls getting your BFPs! Gives us hope!

I'm just coming to the end of my 2ww (on day 12 today) and am climbing the walls. This is my first FET but i've had 3 cycles of IVF and 2 IUIs and been ttc for 10 years. sigh...

over the years i've jumped on to the FFwebsite durng treatment cycles when i've needed support. I've got to that point now! My test date is this Friday, so any help getting to the last hurdle will be gratefully appreciated.

Hopeful
x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hopeful good luck hunny fingers crossed for you For Friday hun xxx

         

LOL spinny xxx


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Massive Congratulations Spinny, I am deelighted for you.


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Spinny & GS - congratulations to both of you    

You give the rest of us hope


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

OMG OMG, its a    for me too. xxx


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Congrats shell!! Yey!! xx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Shell congrats hunny well done xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Hottie (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry for jumping onto your thread ladies, I just wanted to congratulate Shell as i have been following her progress.

Weldone Shell & I wish you a happy 8 months ahead.


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Congratulations Spinny so so happy you and MUrf and Shell.

Sorry not been on here but still keeping up with you x x x   

Have a lovely pregnancy x x x


----------

